# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  upit za kombinaciju jaje + baza isofix

## mirkoislavko

pozdrav.
molio bih potvrdu i info da znamo kako dalje.
dobili smo na poklon kolica + maxi-cosi pebble pro i-size jaje.
namjera nam je bila kupiti isofix bazu maxi-cosi 3wayfix za doticno jaje, ali sam naletio na info da se sa isofix bazom nemoze postici potrebnih 45 stupnjeva za leda djeteta.
dali je to zaista tako, jer mi je nezamislivo da nigdje to sluzbeno ne pronalazim i da proizvodac nudi baze za to jaje, ako to nije dobro za djete.
auto je ford focus 2015 sa isofix-om straga.
hvala.

----------


## spajalica

davno je bilo, ali moji su koristili bazu. ne sjecam se da smo imali ikakvih problema, a bilo je tu i duljih putovanja. Sjedalicu i bazu su pregledali rodini autosjedaličari.

Pogledaj na FB ili Twitteru kad je online pregled pa tamo uputi upit.

----------


## mirkoislavko

pozdrav.

vjerujem da niste imali problema jer to je i za ocekivat da je proizvodac to rjesio kako spada, ali ja sam jucer naletio na ovo i to me zabrinulo:
"Dio gdje su leđa mora biti 45 stupnjeva u odnosu na tlo a to je teško dobiti i sa jajem na isofix i sa sjedalicom na isofix".

novi smo u svemu ovome (ocekujemo za 3 mj bebu) tako da smo totalno neupuceni  :Sad: .

hvala.

----------


## mirkoislavko

evo ako kome pomogne nasao sam ovaj review gdje se vidi jedna slicica bebe u maxi-cosi pebble pro i-size jajetu sa bazom. samo neznam o kojem autu se radi.
na slicici se vidi da leda nisu na 45 stupnjeva, ali glava jeste pa sada nisam siguran dali je to u biti kako treba biti odnosno da glava treba posici tih 45 stupnjeva zbog padanja, a ne leda kako sam pronasao po netu?

https://www.madeformums.com/reviews/...r-seat-review/

lp

----------

